
Generating Videos with Scene Dynamics - RyanMcGreal
http://web.mit.edu/vondrick/tinyvideo/
======
RyanMcGreal
From the technical overview:

 _Our approach builds on generative image models that leverage adversarial
learning, which we apply to video. The basic idea behind the approach is to
compete two deep networks against each other. One network ( "the generator")
tries to generate a synthetic video, and another network ("the discriminator")
tries to discriminate synthetic versus real videos. The generator is trained
to fool the discriminator._

